# Curing with Instacure #2



## ranger4327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quick question:  How long does one need to wait, before eating cured sausage if Instacure #2 is used?  I made some about 4 weeks ago and it appears to be almost done.  Is it safe to eat? Never used it before.... Thanks !!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2013)

Do  you have the sausage hanging in a curing chamber.......   What method did you use for making the sausage....   Please post the method here and a link to it.....  

Dave


----------



## ranger4327 (Dec 18, 2013)

well......  My family has made sausage (bratwurst) for YEARS and YEARS dating back to my grandfather.... We normally would just hang the sausage (heavy on salt) in a cold environment and let it naturally cure, for about 8-10 weeks. NEVER NEVER got sick.  After doing a lil reading and research, I thought I'd try the same recipe, but use instacure 2 with it.  It looks done already, but probably has another 2 weeks to go.  I have had it in the refrigerator for the last couple weeks as our temps get well below freezing in the garage where they hung.....  I know this is not the most preferred method, but its the way we have done it for over 60 years and no one has ever gotten sick.....

Just didn't know if there was a minimum time to wait before consuming the sausage with the instacure 2 in it?

thanks !!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 18, 2013)

How much cure did you use?



~Martin


----------

